# Juwelenschleifen+Schmiedkunst... und Juwi Mounts



## MrSpockEnter (16. Februar 2017)

Hallo, Ich würde gerne wissen, ob es sich lohnt einem "Twink" Juwelenschleifen + Schmiedkunst anzueignen(mit Legioncharakteraufwertung geht es ja flott auf lvl700) um Gold zu verdienen.
Bei Juwelenschleifen geht es mir hauptsächlich um die Mounts(für mich selbst zum herrstellen, AH ist leider zu teuer), aber um die Rezepte dafür zu bekommen muss man doch irgendwo den Ruf auf erfürchtig farmen, richtig?
Bei dem Alchemie Mount muss man ja auch erst Glück haben mit dem Rezept; Ich habe lange für das Mount gesammelt(noch vor vielen Jahren), jedoch nie genug zusammen bekommen(ich bin nicht gut im Gold farmen ), mittlerweile kostet das Mount im AH jedoch das doppelte, was mich auch wundert.
JEdenfalls würde es mich interessieren ob diese Kombi gut ist zum Gold verdienen, oder ob es umständlich ist die Erze vom Main zum Twink jedesmal zu schicken(auch später beim weiterem hochleveln), und wie man genau diese Panther-Mounts bekommt(Also Rezepte etc.)

MfG MrSpock

 

 

Edit: Ich habe gerade vernommen, dass Schmiedkunst auch ein Mount herstellen kann, deswegen denke ich dass ich bei dieser Kombi bleibe


----------



## NoobConnÄction (17. Februar 2017)

Ich kann von beiden Berufen nur abraten, jedenfalls wenn es ums Gold verdienen geht. Als Schmied hast du quasi nur die Craft Items, die kauft nun wirklich keiner mehr. Und das Mount ... ok, aber da ist die Konkurrenz sehr groß.

 

Juwelier ist auch nicht anzuraten. Früher war das noch lukrativ - aber heute nicht mehr. Sockelplätze sind selten und das Sondieren in diesem Addon eine Qual. Mal abgesehen davon ist es ohne Dunkelmond Jahrmarkt nahezu unmöglich auf Skill 800 zu kommen. Ich persönlich hab dafür z.B. rund 1200 Blut verbraucht. (man rechne das nur mal in Kräuter beim Händler um)

 

Gold verdienst Du nur mit Farmberufen, Alchemie und Verzaubererkunst.


----------

